# Don't Bother



## Chelios (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for the review…will stay away


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

thank you !


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I have had this item for a few months or so now, I did a review on here also. I have had no problems at all with the screen so I guess I got one with a non defective screen.

I have not tested the accuracy to the same extreme as you have but when using to set the bevels on my table saw I have never found the finished cuts to be off so it surprises me that yours was so far off. I mostly use the cube with my cheap honing jig to set my plane bevels when sharpening and its always been accurate when measuring the previous bevel and setting the new ones.

I read this and was really surprised you have had such bad luck with it as I have found mine to work really well. Like you said its hit or miss.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

We have the Wixie and it works great and is very repeatable.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Well, this was tested against calibrated squares. And both Wixey cube and protractor will read all these squares at 90 inside out but this reads 89.5 and the next time it's 88.7 and then 89.75 and then something else even with a new battery. it's not like it is off by 0.1 per manufacturers specs. 
if it read 89.9 each time, I would say ok then it's within advertised specs because then you have a reference point and can add or subtract from 89.9. But at this point and with all the changes each time which makes it USELESS even as a door stop. 
on the other hand Wixey's are 100% accurate and both are little over a year old.
And several other advantages the Wixey cube has is it's smaller which means it will work with 7 1/4 inch saw blades if used in a table saw. And you don't have to remove 4 small screws just to replace the battery which will inevitably get lost in the shop and have to look for a small screw driver that comes with it.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Wixey is the way to go… thanks for reviewing this. Your review is thorough and points out the faults and the one good thing (pouch!).


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like we need a negative star option for this.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I guess I'll keep on going to the mitersaw, making sure that it's true, cutting a scrap block at whatever angle is needed, then using scrap block to set saw blade angle. no batteries required. 
thanks for the heads up.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

I have the same problem, although it is with my Wixey and not my iGage. The iGage has been dead on everytime I use it. Unfortunately, the same is not true of my Wixey. I know Wixey makes a great product, but I think I got a dud. It looks like I was lucky with the iGage and not so with the Wixey.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Like I said, it's a hit and miss with all these cubes and also they are all effected to some degree by humidity and temp.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

1 star for the pouch lol!


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

I had to justify the 1 star since gas and tolls alone have cost me more than the cube ;-)


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

I read this review, but figured I'd give it a try anyhow. Besides, it's on sale at Rockler and my Wixley has been giving me fits. Just about everything you describe your iGaging doing, my Wixley is doing

First thing out of the box I noticed it runs off a 9V battery not one of those nickel size expensive batteries. After I calibrated it I set it on the TS and zeroed it out - so far so good. I raised the blade and it registered 89.9. With a slight twist I had 90. I rechecked with my square which conformed the reading. I then did what makes the Wixley go nuts - I cranked it to something less than 90 while still attached to the blade. I cranked it to 67.5 (the inverse of the oft used 22.5) with absolutely no problem. I guess I got a keeper.


----------



## SPHinTampa (Apr 23, 2008)

I have not had good success with Wixey. It worked well with light use for about 1 1/2 years and then lost it's accuracy. With a brand new Duracell battery, I zero it out flat on a machinist square along one edge then move to the upright edge on the machinists square at it will read 93.3 degs and then back to the same horizontal edge and it will read 0.9 deg (or 2.6 or 1.4 randomly)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

LOL on the 1 star pouch
Edit: and LOL at me! Apparently, one year later and I still think the pouch is funny.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Bertha, you are always good for a laugh….LOL ....even if it takes a long time.


----------

